# A4550



## LYNNEHEEKE (Jul 8, 2010)

is anyone coding tray charges to Medicare?
thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2010)

This code was a status indicator of "B"

B=bundled service

A4550 :Surgical trays B

Medicare does not pay for this service


----------



## sellis (Jul 8, 2010)

*A4550 & Medicare*

No.  Medicare considers them as part of the CPT for the procedure.


----------

